# Another Auger Protection System Works Story



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Thought I'd post another Honda auger protection story.

I'm not kidding, I hit a 10" x 16" Ash log in my driveway last night and my 1332 shut down right away. I cleared it out of the auger housing, started up and back on my way.

Some genius :icon_whistling: left a pile of ash logs on the side of the driveway, sitting on top of about 2 feet of snow. No big deal. I was going to bring them to my woodshed after the snow melts.

I left for 1 week to help take care of a sick brother and we lost almost all of our snow. I get back last night to at least a foot of fresh heavy wet stuff and part of the pile of firewood fell into the drive and I must have missed that one lone piece that rolled inboard a bit more than the others because I didn't hit it with the car.

Got the blower out, blew a ton of super wet heavy snow...no clogging, no bogging, rolling at near full forward speed, then...hello log. Didn't even see a hump in the snow.

From my perspective, I wouldn't hesitate a second if you were in the market for an HSS1332. Just get the ATD version.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That's an impressive feature. Too bad the US hss928 didn't get that feature. It was tempting at the time but the 1332 is overkill for my space.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

^ Everybody told me a 1332 was overkill as well, but I don't think such a thing exists when it comes to a snowblower. It's just as easy to handle size-wise(same chassis, barely heavier) as a 928 and you'd love the extra power. No such thing as too much power in such a machine.


----------



## RedYeti (Dec 22, 2016)

Two years ago I thought I'd be a nice guy and do my neighbors driveway. Little did I know I lost a tire chain (JD 180 w/ 38" attachment). His walkbehind found it the next snowfall. No real damage. I guess no good deed goes unpunished isn't true, this time.


----------



## highdesignfool (Jan 23, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> That's an impressive feature. Too bad the US hss928 didn't get that feature. It was tempting at the time but the 1332 is overkill for my space.




Me too. The 1332 is too big for my needs but I want all the features on a 928


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

My hss 928 has auger protection too,,, good thing Cause I have a bad habit of leaving big jugs of windsheild wash out by my step then we get buried in snow and the blower always finds them,lol,,, she cuts out right away and little red light on the hour meter lights up,,,, haul the container out and shes ready to go again


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, auger protection isn't something I can add, but a GX390 would compliment a 28" bucket quite nicely.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Well, auger protection isn't something I can add, but a GX390 would compliment a 28" bucket quite nicely.


The ideal for me would be getting a HSS1332ATD (for all its bells and whistles including the larger engine and auger protection system) then swapping the auger housing and augers to 28" specs, this way you'll have a unique HSS1328ATD (with all the bells and whistles).
:blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> The ideal for me would be getting a HSS1332ATD (for all its bells and whistles including the larger engine and auger protection system) then swapping the auger housing and augers to 28" specs, this way you'll have a unique HSS1328ATD (with all the bells and whistles).
> :blowerhug::blowerhug:


Lol,yip,,,im going the other way,,, this summer my hss 928 is going to be a hss1328,im going the other way with a new 13hp engine swap just because,,, I dont need it at all the 928 only has 75 hours on the meter but want to have something different no one else here has,,, the job can be done in a day or so,,, everything just bolts right on I was told from a few Honda mechanics here


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> The ideal for me would be getting a HSS1332ATD (for all its bells and whistles including the larger engine and auger protection system) then swapping the auger housing and augers to 28" specs, this way you'll have a unique HSS1328ATD (with all the bells and whistles).
> :blowerhug::blowerhug:


Hah, yeah that'd be the way to go. 

Chaulky, looks like by next winter we'll have nearly matching hotrod snowblowers


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Hah, yeah that'd be the way to go.
> 
> Chaulky, looks like by next winter we'll have nearly matching hotrod snowblowers


lol,,,yeah only thing ill have to take the sticker off the front on the belt/chute motor cover and get a new one made up Call it the Chaulky HSS 1328


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> Lol,yip,,,im going the other way,,, this summer my hss 928 is going to be a hss1328,im going the other way with a new 13hp engine swap just because,,, I dont need it at all the 928 only has 75 hours on the meter but want to have something different no one else here has,,, the job can be done in a day or so,,, everything just bolts right on I was told from a few Honda mechanics here


The engine mounting base is different on the GX240/270 and GX340/390, you'll need to either get the proper HSS1332 engine mounting base or relocate the studs on the HSS928 to accommodate the GX390 engine.
You'll also need to replace the pulleys from a 1332 as the GX390 runs at 3200rpm instead of 3600rpm on the GX270, I believe the pulleys ratio is different to compensate for the lower rpm (I could be wrong here).


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I plan to change the engine bed to the proper base for ease. As for the pulleys, I'm glad you brought this up. The driven pulleys are identical for 928s and 1332s.

The drive pulley part numbers are different 928 vs 1332 but the belts are the same on both machines. So I was assuming either slightly different pulley diameters or the total length of the pulley assembly varies.

Maybe I can post some measurements for someone to compare??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> I plan to change the engine bed to the proper base for ease. As for the pulleys, I'm glad you brought this up. The driven pulleys are identical for 928s and 1332s.
> 
> The drive pulley part numbers are different 928 vs 1332 but the belts are the same on both machines. So I was assuming either slightly different pulley diameters or the total length of the pulley assembly varies.
> 
> Maybe I can post some measurements for someone to compare??


I'm learning this as well as I have been planning on building a Honda HS1128TAS for a few years and I am getting closer as I have an HS828TA as a base, an electric start GX340 engine out of HS1132TAS and an engine bed out of an HS1132.
Depending on how they come out, I'd likely build two "HS1328" after (but these will have some Ariens parts into them)

We'll see how thing go as I get some free time for those projects.....
:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I'm learning this as well as I have been planning on building a Honda HS1128TAS for a few years and I am getting closer as I have an HS828TA as a base, an electric start GX340 engine out of HS1132TAS and an engine bed out of an HS1132.
> Depending on how they come out, I'd likely build two "HS1328" after (but these will have some Ariens parts into them)
> 
> We'll see how thing go as I get some free time for those projects.....
> :blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


I was checking on that with a buddy here who does engine swaps about the mounting the 13hp on my 928,,, he said he can make the mounts up,,, hes into the older yamahas putting those knock off 15 hp engines you can get get for 399 powerfist ones from princess auto st johns,, forgot to ask him if the pulleys would have to be changed,, on another note what If I went with a the 11hp,,, would the mounts and pulleys be the same as the 928 I wonder,,,,,, maybe not worth the hassell for the engine swap at all


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> If I went with a the 11hp,,, would the mounts and pulleys be the same as the 928 I wonder,,,,,, maybe not worth the hassell for the engine swap at all


GX340 and GX390 have the same mounting base, therefore you still need to change the mounting studs, or use the proper engine "bed". 
The same pulleys can be used with this engine as the GX340 does run at 3600rpm (like a GX270).


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> GX340 and GX390 have the same mounting base, therefore you still need to change the mounting studs, or use the proper engine "bed".
> The same pulleys can be used with this engine as the GX340 does run at 3600rpm (like a GX270).


so gx 340 is the 11 hp and 390 is 13hp you mean,, ,,,we lost maybe a 1-2 feet of snow in last few days,,,its plus 5-6,,,raining right now,,snow is wet,slushy and heavy,,, just came in from a wet text with the blower,,im uploading a video now,, she performed real good,,no clogging at all,and threw the snow well,,, I think the older ones are better machines then the 2016-17s,,,faster and no clogging issues at all


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> I think the older ones are better machines then the 2016-17s,,,faster and no clogging issues at all


The older ones are not faster from what I've seen. Actually they are much slower, they are all over my neighbourhood so I see them all the time. As for clogging, for less than $10 you can diy an impeller kit and problem solved so not the end of the world.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

So, I bought the HSS service manual which accommodates 928 and 1332s. 

Not sure about the old HSS and HS models but according to the book the transmission pulley sizes are identical drive and driven.

Auger driven pulleys are the same but drive pulleys are different. 928-85mm(3.3") 1332-90mm(3.5") 

As for engine speed... Gx270 max is 3600rpm Gx390 is 3500rpm. It makes sense that the 1332 is rated to throw snow farther bases on these dimensions. Faster impeller speed - farther throwing distance. 

Plus a larger drive pulley requires more engine torque which the gx270 cannot afford given the 28" bucket. A GX270 paired to a 24" bucket would likely Do really well with the 3.5" drive pulley.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 17, 2016)

chaulky45 said:


> Well I guess where ever you are they made a better bach of the newer blowers in your area then the ones that are here in nl,,,cause Ive seen and heard nothing but bad complaints on them,,,,,ill put my older one up anyday anytime against the newer style and go for pinks slips,like a a quarter mile car race where the winner takes both machines,lol,as for the speed of the blower,,, mine and the rest I had you take the drive lever cable on left side and pop it up to the top notch after you take the cotter pin out and bolt out,, makes all the older style blowers twice if not 3 times faster in reverse and forward,just from my experience of having maybe 50-60 plus honda blowers from 624,,724,,,828,928 and the 1132s I had and sold


LOL tough guy going for "pinks". LOL grow up. Now you are talking about MODIFYING it to be faster. And that's probably true. But I can guarantee you, my non modified '16 is way faster than any previous model in my neighbourhood. 

I hate when people brag about how their modified version is better. That'd be like someone bragging about how theirs blows the snow farther, meanwhile it is modified with an impeller kit. Come on! And I am in NL there wiseguy!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Pinks was so 2000s. Gotta do this Street Outlaws style.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Reposting this from page 2 to 3 for ease...

So, I bought the HSS service manual which accommodates 928 and 1332s. 

Not sure about the old HSS and HS models but according to the book the transmission pulley sizes are identical drive and driven.

Auger driven pulleys are the same but drive pulleys are different. 928-85mm(3.3") 1332-90mm(3.5") 

As for engine speed... Gx270 max is 3600rpm Gx390 is 3500rpm. It makes sense that the 1332 is rated to throw snow farther bases on these dimensions. Faster impeller speed - farther throwing distance. 

Plus a larger drive pulley requires more engine torque which the gx270 cannot afford given the 28" bucket. A GX270 paired to a 24" bucket would likely Do really well with the 3.5" drive pulley.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I had the info wrong then. I thought the GX390 speed was 3200rpm, but I see that it is 3500rpm (only 100rpm less than the most of the GX engines).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> so gx 340 is the 11 hp and 390 is 13hp you mean


Yes Honda GX engines are no longer what they used to be rated to.
Per [email protected]:
HSS"13"32 or HS"13"32 does not mean that they come with a 13hp engine but that they have a GX390 engine.
The same applies to HSS"9"28 on HS"9"28 it only means that it comes with a GX270 engine.
Honda doesn't really rate their engines for their hp but their torque instead.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Before the change in sae power ratings the gx390 "made 13hp" now it's rated at the current sae number of 11.7hp. 

Since horse power is a fuzzy grey area, torque or cubic centimeters of displacement are the adopted means of power ratings these days. 

The gx270 (270cc) is rated at 14.1 ft/lbs

Gx390 (390cc) is rated at 19.5 ft/lbs.


----------



## ST1300 (Feb 17, 2017)

Actually no small engine equipment manufacturers (snowblowers, lawn mowers. lawn tractors and all others) have HorsePower ratings in their sales pitches or advertisements (unless it is a nominal figure, like "equivilent to xxHp" or some such "lawerese"wording. It's been at least five years or more since the US 'Consumer Protection Dept" handled complaints from manufacturers accusing each other of over rating their engines Hp, some complaints were even made by the public about this. So the laws now state they have to use torque and/or engine size. The public is supposed to figure it out from there when making purchases.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

You all have some interesting info on the engines,, nice to know how it all works


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Marlow said:


> LOL tough guy going for "pinks". LOL grow up. Now you are talking about MODIFYING it to be faster. And that's probably true. But I can guarantee you, my non modified '16 is way faster than any previous model in my neighbourhood.
> 
> I hate when people brag about how their modified version is better. That'd be like someone bragging about how theirs blows the snow farther, meanwhile it is modified with an impeller kit. Come on! And I am in NL there wiseguy!


Yeah that maybe,,you must have one of the good blowers because the ones out here they sold and most were brought back are still sitting on the floor here at the shop,,,, from using the ones the boys bought here and seeing others using them I was'nt impressed neither were the boys who brought them back,,,they took some back and boosted the rpms up a little and made them better but still not performing good,,,the only blower I saw that was half decent was my buddys 1332 that seems to work pretty good,,,,maybe the 13's perform better with more power and if you have a 724 or a 928 you got one of the flawless good ones,,,,,what area of nl you in,,the east coast maybe


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

OK, I'm very impressed with the auger protection system. Turns out there was an 8" long, 2" diameter piece of branch in the 4.5' EOD pile. HSS1332 shut down; I walked around and there was the wood chunk stuck on one of the auger tines right at ground level. Pulled it off and back to blowing!


----------

